# good resort in vermont, new hampshire?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

*Snow Travels*

I like snow board as i wish to go to Snow hills every year in the month of December, January every year for the purpose of scatting.As Some time I may go to Himalayas in Nepal As it has a beautiful atmosphere in winter months.So guys you also go there

=====================================

jones9985

for information on drug addiction..

New Hampshire Drug Addiction


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Try Smuggs, I was there last year with my girl. Its supposedly one of the best 'family' resorts out there.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I agree with MPD. The only problem with Stowe is the $80 lift tickets plus I think some of the locals have this elitist attitude. But when I went last year it was good, the park was set up uber nice and the conditions were pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks a lot guys i will look into that mountain
and that would be great cause my parents want to go somewhere where their is shopping.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

magickrate said:


> ok thanks a lot guys i will look into that mountain
> and that would be great cause my parents want to go somewhere where their is shopping.


I think there is an outlet mall in Burlington, VT


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Okemo is nice, great riding and good parks. Some shopping, but i think Stratton would be better if your looking into that


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

yes i was acutally looking at that but its not up to me its where my parents want to go i just like to go suggesting to them


----------

